
Bitcoin is about to hit $30.  Here are comments from 200 days ago - Xcelerate
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4330932
======
saucetenuto
I don't want to be That Guy, but this isn't the first time Bitcoin hit $30.

------
RachelF
What's this, like a stock pump and dump attempt?

------
russellallen
It doesn't matter if bitcoin is high or low against USD. All that matters is
stability. It's supposed to be a currency not an investment.

~~~
oleganza
It is not supposed to be anything. If you understand why it's useful more in
the future than it is today, you can treat it as an investment. If you see how
it helps sending EUR to USD without paying 30 EUR conversion fees, you can use
it as a payment channel (bitcoin-central.net - BTC - coinbase.com). Or use
blockchain to register your bets, contracts or play in a provably fair casino.
If it's not yet very good as a currency, all that matters is what it is good
at already.

[http://blog.oleganza.com/post/43384713336/philosophy-of-
bitc...](http://blog.oleganza.com/post/43384713336/philosophy-of-bitcoin)

~~~
Steko
"It is not supposed to be anything."

It's supposed to be a currency, arguments to the contrary are hand waving.
Maybe Bitcoin's primary role in history will be as a placebo treatment for
mild cases of paranoia. That certainly wasn't the intention though.

------
jordan_clark
I really don't understand the whole Bitcoin thing and I'm not sure why people
keep posting how much they're trading for. Is the government going to drop the
USD in favor of bitcoin or something?

~~~
Coinabul1
What if I told you that Bitcoin SOLVES counterfeiting?

What if I then told you that the US government spends billions of dollars
fighting counterfeiting and governments like North Korea profit by printing
USD.

Cheaper on the budget. Safer on the homefront. How could they say no?

(That being said, them actually accepting Bitcoin is insane, using the
technologies Bitcoin has pioneered though... That could happen.)

~~~
Steko
Bitcoin doesn't solve counterfeiting, it just moves the goalpost from printing
to hacking.

~~~
gizmo686
Bitcoin has cryptographic assurances against counterfeiting. Stealing money is
still a problem.

~~~
Steko
You can hijack the entire currency with enough processing. Very hard? Yes.
Still counts as counterfeiting.

------
threedaymonk
And I still haven't managed to buy any. I thought I'd have a go, solely in the
spirit of exploration, but after about six hours the closest I came was
finding that sending a load of personal documents to the Japanese website
formerly known as Magic The Gathering Online Exchange would perhaps enable me
to transfer in some "fiat" money from somewhere.

I understand that acquiring BitCoins might actually be practical for US
residents, but it seems pretty difficult here in the UK.

------
cobrabyte
Link to various Bitcoin markets: <http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/>

~~~
Coinabul1
I enjoy <http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com>

------
rthomas6
Looks like the price is rising faster than its relative value, in my opinion.
This looks like a bubble to me. Unless Bitcoin's value has somehow almost
doubled in the past two months. I think I might buy some bitcoins after the
bubble pops.

